
Social sites reveal class divide  - rami
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6236628.stm
======
Tichy
The interesting part is "A long-term research project has revealed...": the
original article was posted on news.yc, too, and it was basically just a blog
entry.

------
ivan
This article is also the reply to question why facebook can't be the Biggest.

